# Goodbye Callaway



## Callaway (Jan 5, 2015)

Callaway passed on this morning at the wee early hours. I checked on him at 3:30 am since he had been acting off yesterday. I'm not sure what happened but I feel like I am to blame for it. He ate half his pellets in the am and retreated to sleep in his favorite corner which isn't unusual for him. We left for the day and when we returned, food still uneaten and he had only shifted positions. He refused to eat his greens and even refused some dried fruit. I moved him from the corner only to get the normal bunny butt and thump from his cage. He immediately meatballed in his cage and continued sleeping. I feel like I should have kept bugging him. His belly didn't feel bloated or hard in anyway. He was giving me pretty much typical Cally attitude. When I felt his belly this am when I found him, it was bloated and hard. Just feel like I was an irresponsible rabbit parent and should've known. 

I just can't believe he is gone. We're going to bury him this evening in the garden. I think he will like it.


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Jan 5, 2015)

condolence(s) and RIP Callaway =0(


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 5, 2015)

So sorry for your loss. We have rescued 37 so far, and had 3 leave us with no sign or symptom and all fairly young. It just happens that way sometimes no matter how careful and attentive you are. Rest in peace little man.


----------



## evil_hare (Jan 6, 2015)

Nancy McClelland said:


> So sorry for your loss. We have rescued 37 so far, and had 3 leave us with no sign or symptom and all fairly young. It just happens that way sometimes no matter how careful and attentive you are. Rest in peace little man.




37??? Dig a moat around that house, and you've got your own rabbit island


----------



## HEM (Feb 18, 2015)

Sorry for your loss
Calloway looked like such a good looking bunny
RIP


----------

